# iframe hintergrundfarbe



## Ferdinand (14. Juli 2003)

Tag,

ich hab ein iframe kann der seite die ich in das iframe laden lass aber selber keine hintergrundfarbe geben.

Geht das, das ich dass irgendwie durch das iframe mache? Also der Seite die ich laden will eine hintergrundfarbe zuweiße.

Ich hab schon an bgcolor="#hexcode" gedacht aber bringt nichts.

Mein bisheriger Quelltext:



> <iframe name="home" width="490" height="350" src="seitediegeladenwird.html"
> scrolling="yes" border="0" frameborder="0" ALLOWTRANSPARENCY="true"></iframe>


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (14. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

wenn du in der Seite die geladen wird nix machen kannst, dann wirds nicht gehen - im Iframe-Tag selbst kannst du das nicht bestimmen...

Liegt die Seite die geladen wird auf einem anderen Server?

ciao


----------



## Ferdinand (14. Juli 2003)

ja
genaugenommen ist es halt ein gb
ich kann es zwar templaten
aber wenn ich dem gb eine hintergrundfarbe mache passt das wieder nicht zum anderen design
weil ich 2 designs habe wo man später dann auswählen kann :|


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (14. Juli 2003)

Dann wirst du die Hintergrundfarbe leider nicht ändern können


----------

